# Navy Prior-Service to 75th



## noondog7792 (Jul 24, 2020)

I'm a prior-service Navy E5 looking to enlist in the Army to join the 75th Ranger Regiment.  I was an Air Traffic Controller in the Navy, but I want to be a part of a direct action SOCOM unit.  I initially wanted to enlist as a 68W OP 40; my recruiter told me that I was not allowed to do so because the Army would not drop my rank to E4, even though I was willing to take the hit to do so.

He gave me a list of jobs that under the Army's "Business Rules" for prior-service, I am allowed to enlist with - 13F, 13M, 35F, and 35M are among those MOSs.  I want to be the greatest asset to whatever team I am a part of.  Having a skill other than pulling a trigger is very valuable - however, I still want to be an operator, on a platoon.  I wanted to see if anyone from the Regiment has enlisted in any of those jobs and is willing to talk about their day-to-day experience training and on deployments.  I also have a few rank specific questions.

1)  As an E5 in the Regiment, would I be expected to get my Tab as soon as I get into Batt?  
2) As an E5 in the Regiment, would I be put into a Team Leader billet immediately?

It is very challenging to get direct, first-hand accounts of Regiment information.  Thank you to anyone who gets back to me for your information and time.

Very Respectfully,

Noondog7792


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jul 24, 2020)

I'm sure a few Batt. folks will be along soon but here goes a few quick answers after having been in and around for a few years.

After 6yrs infantry, 3 of those as a Ranger with most of my class going on to the Ranger Batts, (I went back to the 101st) --->

Q1: You will probably have to go to RASP, compete and complete high in class or even 1st in class as an E5, and get kicked in the balls the whole way through being an E5 as most of the class will be Junior grade E1-E4. They will expect you to know EVERYTHING about patrolling, Infantry tactics, Survival, etc, etc, ETC...

Q2: There will probably be E-4(P)s FIGHTING you that have been in Batt for a few YEARS and chomping at the bit to be TEAM LEADER. You will be bottom of the totem pole for the merit list of TL's.

IMHO, Team Leader in a Ranger Battalion Company should not be any where NEAR your list of close focus accomplishments at this point. Far goals, a few years down the road, maybe.

25m is Army AIT, Airborne if you haven't been, passing RASP top of your class, Ranger School top of your class, then scratching and clawing past all the other E-5's that have been scratching and clawing for that very same TL slot in that very same Ranger Platoon for years, except now they have 3BSM's with V's. My 2c.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 24, 2020)

....and CIB's


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 24, 2020)

noondog7792 said:


> 1)  As an E5 in the Regiment, would I be expected to get my Tab as soon as I get into Batt?
> 2) As an E5 in the Regiment, would I be put into a Team Leader billet immediately?



1. Yes. 
2. No.

There are prior service guys who make rank faster than their experience warrants due to TIS rules the Army has.

Hence why we have E5 saw gunners and one dude who is an E6 Team Leader.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jul 25, 2020)

Not trying to turn you off to your goal. It's a *Lofty* and *Honorable* one, yet long term and will take time. IMHO you have some 25m short term stuff to take care of first. 
Focus on getting past Ranger School, _first time GO_ is a must.


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 25, 2020)

Rabid Badger said:


> Not trying to turn you off to your goal. It's a *Lofty* and *Honorable* one, yet long term and will take time. IMHO you have some 25m short term stuff to take care of first.
> Focus on getting past Ranger School, _first time GO_ is a must.



I had to go back... I know a lot of people who have done the same. Shit there are dudes who have gone 5 times. I’d say he focus on not failing or quitting RASP, not getting out of shape at airborne school, being a good new dude and not getting RFS’d in 3 months.... then we can talk about ranger school lol



noondog7792 said:


> I'm a prior-service Navy E5 looking to enlist in the Army to join the 75th Ranger Regiment.  I was an Air Traffic Controller in the Navy, but I want to be a part of a direct action SOCOM unit.  I initially wanted to enlist as a 68W OP 40; my recruiter told me that I was not allowed to do so because the Army would not drop my rank to E4, even though I was willing to take the hit to do so.
> 
> He gave me a list of jobs that under the Army's "Business Rules" for prior-service, I am allowed to enlist with - 13F, 13M, 35F, and 35M are among those MOSs.  I want to be the greatest asset to whatever team I am a part of.  Having a skill other than pulling a trigger is very valuable - however, I still want to be an operator, on a platoon.  I wanted to see if anyone from the Regiment has enlisted in any of those jobs and is willing to talk about their day-to-day experience training and on deployments.  I also have a few rank specific questions.


 
I have time to break down your post and respond a bit more accurately.

1. Stop using the term operator. No one in Regiment uses that term out side of being sarcastic.

2. 13M is not an MOS we have... we don’t operate HIMARs or anything heavy like that.

3. I would check with other recruiters before you give up on the 68W contract... that sounds like some bullshit. I would call around to another station and see if they can get you a 68W Op 40.

4. 35 series rarely go out on target. 13Fs go out all the time when they are deployed. I’ve posted a lot about the career progression for 13 series guys in Regiment, which you can find for yourself. It’s a good job with a lot of cool opportunities


----------



## Arf (Aug 1, 2020)

@DasBoot what is your MOS? Have you always kept one MOS?


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 1, 2020)

Arf said:


> @DasBoot what is your MOS? Have you always kept one MOS?


11B. Always have been. Granted I’ve had to learn how to be a 42A, 25C and 91S on top of that via OJT.


----------



## Arf (Aug 1, 2020)

I saw that there is a difference between “Ranger Company” and Ranger Battalion”. Is that still a thing? @DasBoot


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 1, 2020)

Arf said:


> I saw that there is a difference between “Ranger Company” and Ranger Battalion”. Is that still a thing? @DasBoot


Huh? I mean companies make up each battalion, just like any regular Army  unit.

Are you referring to the difference between Ranger School and the 75th Ranger Regiment?


----------



## medicchick (Aug 1, 2020)

Arf said:


> I saw that there is a difference between “Ranger Company” and Ranger Battalion”. Is that still a thing? @DasBoot


You mean the letter companies circa Vietnam? Those are gone, it's companies within a battalion.


----------



## noondog7792 (Aug 7, 2020)

Das Boot:  I couldn't find that forum about 13F progression.  

I am thinking about long term goals because I am potentially giving up lucrative (six figure) job opportunities in Air Traffic Control by enlisting in the Army.  I want to get back on the path by enlisting; I want to make sure that I get what I want and I get a shot at RASP.  I want to contribute at the highest capacity.  Due to my experience in thinking, adjusting, and executing action under pressure in ATC, I believe I have the competence necessary to succeed in every school the Army has to offer on my path.  Only time will tell.

I have extensive experience working with radios, communicating with pilots in stressful scenarios, map and spatial awareness as it pertains to an Aircraft's position on radar.  13F sounds like it is in that arena. I just want to make sure that if I am in the 75th, I'll be going downrange with the boys,  working COMMs, directing air cover, coordinating with Platoon Leadership, and pulling the trigger - as opposed to being in support MOS, never going on operations.

Thank you for any answers.

Very Respectfully,

noondog7792


----------



## Arf (Aug 7, 2020)

DasBoot said:


> Huh? I mean companies make up each battalion, just like any regular Army  unit.
> 
> Are you referring to the difference between Ranger School and the 75th Ranger Regiment?



I read that here

History question - Ranger company organization


And I think I got the threads confused.

“The Ranger Battalion was the principle Ranger unit, meant to act independently from their parent regiment — the 75th Regiment — with a greater degree of autonomy under the direction of unit command the Rangers were attached to. Likewise, the Ranger Companies were meant to be more independent, but the overall organization was similar to that of the regular infantry (with minor differences) and the Rangers would be inherently dependent on a unit they were attached to for support. Outsiders would be needed if the Rangers wanted to motorize or get any fire support heavier than a 60mm mortar. *The Ranger Company was the close combat element of the Ranger Battalion, an elite formation of light infantry designed for quick reaction and commando type missions.* It consisted of a Company Headquarters, 3 Rifle Platoons and 1 Weapons Platoon.”


----------



## Arf (Aug 7, 2020)

medicchick said:


> You mean the letter companies circa Vietnam? Those are gone, it's companies within a battalion.



 I have so many clueless questions about Rangers, they are such an enigma to me. I posted another reply above.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 7, 2020)

Not to derail the thread, but have you looked into TACP or CCT?  Those seem like they’d be right up your alley.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 7, 2020)

Arf said:


> I have so many clueless questions about Rangers, they are such an enigma to me. I posted another reply above.



well, ask em wherever or pm.

As far as gigs for someone with ATC experience in Regiment? 13F is where I would point with both hands, a foot, and groin.

Lowest position you'd be in literally holds hands with the PL or PSG on missions. Highest position in BN is conducting fires planning and coordination both native to the unit and from external sources if possible. You'd be in the woods whenever there's platoon level stuff going on, otherwise you'd be doing FISTer shit like going TDY to go drop ordinance for practice.

It's honestly one of the better positions for someone who's prior service, because the positions allow for an E-5 at the platoon level for all the line platoons if I remember things right. Even moreso, you can still "stay low" in the organization and still stay out with the boys all the way through senior E-6 depending on how many people are in the section.

At least that was my observation. 

Disadvantage? Your radio is your life and you will always always always have radios on you, and all the headache and weight associated.


----------



## Lefty375 (Aug 7, 2020)

noondog7792 said:


> Das Boot:  I couldn't find that forum about 13F progression.
> 
> I am thinking about long term goals because I am potentially giving up lucrative (six figure) job opportunities in Air Traffic Control by enlisting in the Army.  I want to get back on the path by enlisting; I want to make sure that I get what I want and I get a shot at RASP.  I want to contribute at the highest capacity.  Due to my experience in thinking, adjusting, and executing action under pressure in ATC, I believe I have the competence necessary to succeed in every school the Army has to offer on my path.  Only time will tell.
> 
> ...



I was a FO in Batt. You would be a good fit for the 13F position, just make sure to stay humble. and don't assume you know things because you did ATC. I think your experience will make it fairly easy to transition to a FO and eventual FO + JTAC Qual'd guy and that is awesome. 

There is no guarantee you will be going downrange and doing all of that stuff. Go because you want the chance to do it, along with training and potentially fighting with the best the Army has to offer. A lot of TDY and fun stuff in the FO world. You also be working comms for your platoon and will become good friends with your PL.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 7, 2020)

Arf said:


> I read that here
> 
> History question - Ranger company organization
> 
> ...


It’s just army speak. Regiment-> Battalion->Company->Platoon->squad->team. A company is just a subset of a battalion.

ETA- the reason for you confusion is due to the  wording of that post you referenced. The poorly worded point- a battalion runs and controls the companies. Each company can operate relatively independently from the others, as was the point since the inception of the Ranger Companies in Korea. Only change is that platoons is are that Platoons are more than capable of operating far from the Company guidon.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 7, 2020)

DasBoot said:


> It’s just army speak. Regiment-> Battalion->Company->Platoon->squad->team. A company is just a subset of a battalion.
> 
> ETA- the reason for you confusion is due to the  wording of that post you referenced. The poorly worded point- a battalion runs and controls the companies. Each company can operate relatively independently from the others, as was the point since the inception of the Ranger Companies in Korea. Only change is that platoons is are that Platoons are more than capable of operating far from the Company guidon.



I think you're missing his point of confusion.  Remember the difference in the chain of overall command for korea/vietnam versus now.

Then, it was COC= Ranger Company-> Division Command.  Each company answered to the 82nd or 101st (or any of the other ones they were subordinate to) division staff's. Now, we answer internally all the way up to Regiment at which point it branches out. At least doctrinally.

You're there, I was there. Not meant as a class for YOU, just mentioning where I think Arf's point of confusion lies.

It's like if we tried to understand what the hell a PO3 Yeoman does/is, or wtf their 9000 character task force names are.


----------



## BadPLF (Sep 30, 2022)

Arf said:


> I saw that there is a difference between “Ranger Company” and Ranger Battalion”. Is that still a thing? @DasBoot


Big difference in as they're not Company's anymore - I believe you're talking about those during Vietnam.


----------

